# hello



## mudda (Apr 27, 2020)

just joined here i i hope to learn a thing or two on this forum.


----------



## maquiscat (Aug 20, 2019)

mudda said:


> just joined here i i hope to learn a thing or two on this forum.


Welcome! Feel free to ask questions, even if it is based upon curiosity on what others do. Respectfully of course.

Sent from my cp3705A using Tapatalk


----------

